# Hat uns die Süße eben doch nur was vorgemacht



## gvergara

Hallo:

Diesen Satz kappiere ich nicht, könntet ihr mir bitte helfen? Zusammenhang: Britta hat eben aufgehört, Julietta zu foltern. Sie denkt, Julietta hat die Prüfung nicht bestanden, und deswegen fühlt sich erleichtert. Wenn Julietta die Prüfung schon bestanden hätte, hätte Britta mit ihr weiterarbeiten müssen, und das wollte sie nicht.

_*Hat uns die Süße eben doch nur was vorgemacht*, große Klappe, nichts dahinter, am Ende nur ein kleines Mega-Mädchen, das sich verlaufen hat._
*Aus „Leere Herzen” von Juli Zeh*

Danke im Voraus,

G.


----------



## elroy

Den Zusammenhang verstehe ich nicht:
Warum foltert Britta Julietta?
Warum hört sie auf?
Was für eine Prüfung?
Weiterarbeiten in welchem Sinne?
Warum entscheidet das Ergebnis der Prüfung darüber, ob Britta mit Julietta weiterarbeitet?
Wer spricht den Satz, um den es Dir geht? Zu wem? Aus welchem Anlass?


----------



## gvergara

elroy said:


> Den Zusammenhang verstehe ich nicht:


Britta hat eine Praxis namens Die Brücke, die sie nutzt, um sich Kandidat/inn/en zu besorgen, die Selbstmord begehen wollen und freiwillig sind, an Terroranschlägen teilzunehmen. Jedes Program von Die Brücke ist in 12 Stufen eingeteilt, und eine der höchsten Stufen besteht darauf, dass die Kandidat/inn/en eine Waterboarding-Prüfung bestehen müssen (= die Folterung). Mit jenen, die diese Prüfung bestehen, arbeitet Britta weiter, bis sie ihr jeweilliges Terroranchlag-Program abschließen und fertig zum Sterben sind.

Hoffentlich habe ich es geschafft, den Zusammenhang klarzumachen.


----------



## Tonerl

_*jemandem etwas vormachen 
hacer creer alguna cosa a alguien

eine große Klappe haben 
ser un bocazas

große Reden halten (eine große Klappe haben) mit nichts dahinter 
vivir del cuento

sie lässt sich nichts vormachen 
no es posible tomarle el pelo

die Süße  
la mona (chica)*_


----------



## elroy

gvergara said:


> Hoffentlich habe ich es geschafft, den Zusammenhang klarzumachen.


 Danke, bleibt nur noch dies: 


elroy said:


> Wer spricht den Satz, um den es Dir geht? Zu wem? Aus welchem Anlass?


----------



## gvergara

elroy said:


> Wer spricht den Satz, um den es Dir geht? Zu wem? Aus welchem Anlass?


Das sind die Gedanken Brittas. Der Anlass? Sie erklärt sich selbst, warum Julietta die Prúfung nicht bestanden hat.



Tonerl said:


> _*jemandem etwas vormachen
> hacer creer alguna cosa a alguien
> 
> eine große Klappe haben
> ser un bocazas
> 
> große Reden halten (eine große Klappe haben) mit nichts dahinter
> vivir del cuento
> 
> sie lässt sich nichts vormachen
> no es posible tomarle el pelo
> 
> die Süße
> la mona (chica)*_


Aha, also, die Süße ist Julietta, das Mädchen. Ich denke, ich verstehe jetzt. Britta versucht zu verstehen, warum Julietta die Prüfung nicht bestanden hat. Und sie dachte, das Mädchen les tomó el pelo, dass sie eine große Klappe hatte mit nichts dahinter (= sie sah aus wie eine gute Kandidatin, was aber falsch war). Und das Mädchen verlief sich, das heißt, Julietta hätte nicht zur Praxis gehen sollen, um mit dem Program zu beginnen, da sie nicht die erforderlichen Fähigkeiten hatte.


----------



## Alemanita

gvergara said:


> *Hat uns die Süße eben doch nur was vorgemacht*, große Klappe, nichts dahinter, am Ende nur ein kleines Mega-Mädchen, das sich verlaufen hat.



No sé si realmente Julieta se perdió (y fue a parar al consultorio), creo que más bien es una expresión general para decir: Mira tú, tan chula no era al final, en el fondo es una que se las da de super-héroe y nada más doblar la esquina se pierde.


----------

